

Andrew Warner is out of the hospital - anthonycerra
http://mixergy.com/thanks-support-out-of-hospital/

======
abstractbill
_I kept trying to explain to Olivia why disappearing for even a few days would
kill my momentum and lead the world to move on to other people, other sites,
other things._

I really admire your sense of urgency Andrew, but it would take a _lot_ more
than a few days to kill your momentum.

~~~
ohyes
I think it is irresponsible to condone priorities like this. Being dead will
kill your momentum a lot faster than being alive and in the hospital. I've got
to say, that I don't really care about this guy. I have no idea who he is.
I've never even met him.

I wish him the best, and I do hope he gets better, but any caring that I could
do is going to be dwarfed by those around him. His wife, his family, his
friends. Maybe this is callus of me, but please, focus on the people who would
actually lose you.

~~~
abstractbill
_I think it is irresponsible to condone priorities like this._

I wasn't necessarily condoning Andrew's priorities, but I don't really find
anything wrong with them either. Mixergy is clearly very important to him, and
I think he's lucky to have something he cares about so much. I've found it can
help to take your mind off a bad situation by thinking about something you're
passionate about, and I know if I was in a hospital bed right now I'd want to
be working on a fun programming project, not worrying about the here and now.

------
anthonycerra
Definitely one of the kindest people in this space - welcome back Andrew!

------
SoftwareMaven
I've suffered through a gastric obstruction before. It is the most painful
thing I've ever experienced (even the kidney stones I've had didn't compare).
It's also incredibly scary if you know anything about the sepsis that can be
caused by an intestinal tear.

It says something about Andrew's commitment that, in the midst of that, he was
worried about Mixergy. That's is truly the "founder focus."

------
Datasta
Glad to hear he's doing better. He's a nice guy and he does awesome work. His
interviews are practically priceless.

------
vaksel
glad you are out, welcome back

------
trustfundbaby
You're an inspiration to a lot of people Andrew ... And all the ones I know
can wait. Please take your time ... Get well

------
grosales
I sincerely hope everything turns out ok buddy. Take care, and remember, your
health should always be your top priority.

------
liftman
Hope you make a full recovery!

------
wedesoft
Take it easy and enjoy life.

------
OoTheNigerian
Get well soon bro. Family frist before the HN and internet peeps.

------
ylem
I hope he recovers soon!

------
beagledude
hope you get better Andrew

